# Great traditional singer from Georgia



## micopat (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello :tiphat:
I`m new hier. I`m really happy I discovered this forum. I,`m big fan of traditional singing like Tuvan throat singing, bulgarian traditional women`s choire. Recently I found nice article on one of polish cultural serwice www. All is in polish (you can use google translator), but the best is can find very nice video shots from concert of mens choire "Kairos" with georgian solist Lekso Gremelaszwili http://www.babach.eu/muzyka/kairos/
I hope you will like it. Maybe you have some similar singers in your collections? Let mi know, and also share with me how do you like Kairos. I`m big fan of this singing group.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I like Georgian polyphony a lot, its terrific; certainly feels like it dates back a long way. Really enjoyed that video, thanks!

I am also getting interested in Albanian Iso-polyphony, after I watched this short documentary about it.






The section around 0:54 is particularly beautiful I find.

and who could forget the amazing polyphony of the african pygmies? They have a really fantastic style of yodelling.


----------



## micopat (Jul 23, 2014)

Great videos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MezzoNicole (Aug 6, 2014)

Kairos is completely new to me and I love it--how does this music seem to call out from the corners of the earth? 

These are all fascinating uses of the human voice.Thanks so much for sharing them!


----------

